

I'm technical. Be my co-founder? - mkrecny

I am a technical founder, looking for another technical founder. I quit my job as a software engineer 6 weeks ago to develop something in the analytics space. Currently I'm located in the Bay Area. I'm a recent college grad (Duke) of 23 years age. This is what I've been working on:<p>http://www.vimeo.com/16805175<p>It has generated some interest among investors and potential users.<p>The stack:
node.js
redis
php
apache
jQuery heavy client side<p>I should mention that I (we) have a strong chance of being accepted to the TechStars New York program that commences in Jan 2011 - a strong chance that would be increased dramatically by the presence of a great co-founder. It would mean relocating to NYC for 3 months at no cost to yourself. This should sound like fun to you, and is really an unmissable opportunity. I encourage you to google the program.<p>Ideally, you are a linux server savvy, smart hacker familiar with most of the stack mentioned above and willing to learn the gaps. I look forward to hearing from you.<p>mkrecny[at]gmail.com
======
niico
I applied to TS too! Just added you to gtalk. I'm nicogarcia at gmail. Cheers

~~~
mkrecny
Cool - look forward to hearing from you : )

------
mbm
Did your demo show all current functionality?

~~~
mkrecny
More functionality is exposed via the dropdown menu that was showed in the
demo. Not a whole lot however - extras include: time duration, time unit and a
couple of fundamental statistical operations (average, frequency, aggregate
for time unit vs cumulative).

I should mention that the HTTP server that receives all the client data
(scripted in node.js) has also been built.

------
dnsworks
If you're open to suggestions, right now I feel that there's a huge market
opportunity for a SaaS Splunk killer with more reasonable pricing. Having a
great analytics UI is 1/4 of the problem there.

~~~
mkrecny
I totally agree - but don't you think there are bigger fish to fry than
Splunk, i.e. mixpanel?

~~~
HackrNwsDesignr
Mixpanel is a great tool, and I think their niche is gaining popularity
because start ups want an easy way to see their data. Data visualization is
very interesting to me. Have you started working on a mobile component?

~~~
mkrecny
If you mean gathering data from mobile devices my answer is: Any cloud-based
app or any mobile app that has a cloud component can leverage the RESTful API.
Also see, <http://www.localytics.com/> for a vanilla mobile analytics
solution.

If your question is 'is the dashboard mobile device viewable' then: Not
really. Most of the javascript that powers the dashboard isn't touch-screen
compatible, sadly.

------
phlux
I really like the interface, especially the drop-to-combine graphs.

How is data piped to it? Can you point it dynamically at differing data sets?

~~~
mkrecny
Similar to solutions like kissmetrics and mixpanel, users send data they want
to track via HTTP requests to an input server. They then log into the
dashboard for their account and the data from their application is supplied to
the dashboard via the typical AJAX model. It's not just a visualization tool
that sits on top of whatever you're local data source is. You send data to the
cloud and view it in the cloud.

